# You're my precious, you're my one and only woman, you're my sweet valentine



## sisters

Could some one please help me with Tagalog traslations of these phrases. My wife is Philippino and I would like to tell her in her own language. Thanks very much


----------



## MariadeManila

Hi!
A Filipino woman is called Filipina.
You could write: Ikaw ang aking yaman
                       Ikaw ang nag-iisang babae sa buhay ko
                       Ikaw ang aking sweet valentine.

Sounds corny for some but is surely sweet 

ps. (not the full exact translation but the thought is there...sorry not a real poet here  )


----------



## sisters

Thankyou for you help.


----------

